
Show HN: GIFsonic – on-the-fly image processing for animated GIFs - nkkollaw
https://www.gifsonic.com/?ref=hn1
======
nkkollaw
Hello everyone!

I've been building this for a while and just opened it to signups a hour ago.

It's an image proxy that does on-the-fly image processing for animated GIFs
(like this:
[https://i.gifsonic.com/example/?src=https://media.giphy.com/...](https://i.gifsonic.com/example/?src=https://media.giphy.com/media/12MhwQm8toOEp2/giphy.gif&background_color=DAF7A6),
[https://i.gifsonic.com/example/?src=https://media.giphy.com/...](https://i.gifsonic.com/example/?src=https://media.giphy.com/media/12MhwQm8toOEp2/giphy.gif&background_color=339955),
and
[https://i.gifsonic.com/example/?src=https://media.giphy.com/...](https://i.gifsonic.com/example/?src=https://media.giphy.com/media/12MhwQm8toOEp2/giphy.gif&background_color=ff6600&text=Hello,%20Hacker%20News!!!)).

Here are docs with examples:

• [https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/](https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/)

•
[https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=width](https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=width)

•
[https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=height](https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=height)

•
[https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=reverse](https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=reverse)

•
[https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=background_color](https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=background_color)

•
[https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=meme_top_text](https://www.gifsonic.com/docs/example/?t=meme_top_text)
(my favorite)

• etc. etc.

What do you guys think about the project? I would really love some feedback.

:-)

